# What cooking or food fad do you HATE?



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

This can be anything from a dish, technique or style. Anything about cooking that annoys you? 

Mine, stuffed bell peppers... I just don't get it, never had a good one either so...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I never really enjoyed the stuffed peppers I had as a kid.  But I sure like the ones I make now.

Chipotle annoys me.  It seems in recent years every fast food or national chain restaurant has offered chipotle this or chipotle that, everywhere you turn.  On the plus side, you can now easily find canned chipotles and usually plain dried ones in just about any market.  Not like the old days when I needed to search around if I was planning on making a batch of chipotle chile or chipotle mayo or whatever.

mjb.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yea the chipotle craze is everywhere. We make a chipotle ranch at my restaraunt, people love it...


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

Technique over flavor. We're at one of the Top 100 restaurants a few months back. Many, many techniques were used (quite impressive), with supposedly the best ingredients. In terms of flavor though, there were no "wow" moment. Even if the food was free (it's more like $300 pp), I would not care to have any of the dishes again. I've never been so disappointed with a fine dinner restaurant.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

But that's what bell peppers are for!  Delicious little pods ready to be filled with deliciousness.  There are so many good recipes, I just can't imagine you haven't found one you like.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> But that's what bell peppers are for! Delicious little pods ready to be filled with deliciousness. There are so many good recipes, I just can't imagine you haven't found one you like.


I've always found that the amount of pepper is just too much. Red, green and yellow bells go along way when julienned or diced. Stuffed is just too much :\ IMHO

what turns you off in the kitchen? anything?


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

babytiger said:


> Technique over flavor. We're at one of the Top 100 restaurants a few months back. Many, many techniques were used (quite impressive), with supposedly the best ingredients. In terms of flavor though, there were no "wow" moment. Even if the food was free (it's more like $300 pp), I would not care to have any of the dishes again. I've never been so disappointed with a fine dinner restaurant.


I can see what you mean. I've been to quite a few fine dining restaraunts and luckily they were not overly technique driven (no fancy smoke, artsy plating on the table or any non sense like that... although visually amazing) I personally would much rather eat a rustic plated dish with deep, rich flavors. Or something clean and fresh. I try to to get to crazy with plating.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

mrmexico25 said:


> I've always found that the amount of pepper is just too much. Red, green and yellow bells go along way when julienned or diced. Stuffed is just too much :\ IMHO
> 
> what turns you off in the kitchen? anything?


It can be too much but I guess that comes down to the recipe. Peppers are very sweet so you have to stuff it with something that will balance it out. It needs a bit of salt, and spicy goes very well too.

I don't mind any fads as long as they are not too pervasive. I took several years off eating sundried tomatoes because they were on every menu and I'm back to eating them now. I love food whether its fancy or not fancy. I don't mind towers of food, food leaning on eachother, or in pretty shapes. I have an appreciation for it all. The only thing I cannot tolerate in a kitchen is poor hygiene and serving food with one's hands.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Foam, espuma, cat throw up, whatever you want to call it, it's just gotta stop.

Man, stuffed bell peppers are delicious. At least the ones I make are.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

For crying out lout Pollopicu.  Just ship it to me!  What's in there???


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

lol, It's Spanish style rice tossed together with ground beef that is cooked picadillio style with just a little tomato sauce in it, melted mozz on top. That was taken a while back. Now I slice my peppers sideways like a boats, much better to vehicle to maneuver.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

All these terms! What is pucadillio style?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmm , if there is one thing that annoys me is using something to decorate a dish , that isnt meant ot be eaten.

Seriously if i cant eat it why is it on my plate -_- Thats something that just annoys me( obviously if it herbs its fine , but i have seen carrot tops , seeds , and even stems in dishes before).

The other technique that annoys me is something i have seen little but have seen it done when chefs wanna do molecular gastronomy. The good old , _~ lets sous vide this peice of meat and torch the outside of it to get it crispy... ~ _


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Hmm , if there is one thing that annoys me is using something to decorate a dish , that isnt meant ot be eaten.
> Seriously if i cant eat it why is it on my plate -_- Thats something that just annoys me( obviously if it herbs its fine , but i have seen carrot tops , seeds , and even stems in dishes before).
> 
> The other technique that annoys me is something i have seen little but have seen it done when chefs wanna do molecular gastronomy. The good old , _~ lets sous vide this peice of meat and torch the outside of it to get it crispy... ~ _


I don't personally use much molecular gastronomy, or sou vide, but its wonderful when done right IMO. Especially sou vide and vacuum sealing.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> All these terms! What is pucadillio style?


Picadillo is a spiced ground beef. very popular in latin America, and apparently in the phillipines too.

http://www.goya.com/english/recipes/picadillo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picadillo


----------



## sparkys44 (Jul 16, 2013)

When frozen food packages have "Microwaves in Seconds" plastered all over the bag or box! most of these products come out soggy, flat, over cooked, and destroyed of flavor. When I used to do food demos, I was always told to use a microwave… ignored the manual and used either a convection oven or toaster oven and the results were almost edible! though most of the "Joe & Jane public" I dealt with would eat sawdust with catsup… if I told them it was tasty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Another pretty popular one that I hate is bacon wrapped filet mignon. Always undercooked bacon, and seemingly in the way of just a damn good steak. I'll never order one, ever.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

mrmexico25 said:


> Another pretty popular one that I hate is bacon wrapped filet mignon. Always undercooked bacon, and seemingly in the way of just a damn good steak. I'll never order one, ever.


Yeh , i tend not to order them.

I one got one so rare it bled all over my sauce.

Only a canibal would eat it so pink , ever since then i got disgusted , and it wasnt just me , all the FMs that our group was eating were pink <_<


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Hmm , if there is one thing that annoys me is using something to decorate a dish , that isnt meant ot be eaten.
> 
> Seriously if i cant eat it why is it on my plate -_- Thats something that just annoys me( obviously if it herbs its fine , but i have seen carrot tops , seeds , and even stems in dishes before).
> 
> The other technique that annoys me is something i have seen little but have seen it done when chefs wanna do molecular gastronomy. The good old , _~ lets sous vide this peice of meat and torch the outside of it to get it crispy... ~ _


I fully agree. I probably have said this already, but the fashion of piling things one on top of the other (perhaps to leave wide expanses of the dish completely white so you can drizzle sauce designs in quantities that are too small even to taste) is most annoying.

What is the quality of a fried potato that is most appealing and characteristic? The crispy outside, no?

So who has the brilliant idea to make a stack of potatoes, maybe criss-crossed to make a tower, and a piece of juicy meat on top of them (juicy meat drips, right? and liquid destroys the crispiness of the potatoes, right?).

Or a piece of meat, say a nicely crisped piece of chicken, laying on top of mashed potatoes. What's the sense in that? I have to take it off the potatoes (with mash sticking to the chicken, making the crispiness of the skin mushy) in order to cut it - if i want to eat it with the potatoes i can certainly scoop a little up with the chicken - if i want - but if i don't i don;t see why i have to eat like i was in some prison food line with a crosseyed cook splopping one thing on top of the other because he can't really aim right.

I never had sous vide but it doesn't appeal to me. I like to actually bit into my meat, i can't imagine making it so tender that it melts in your mouth. Meat shouldn't melt in your mouth. But there i can't say anything.

I also hate practically raw broccoli. I remember when everyone used to overcook vegetables - in the days before julia child - but then everyone started undercooking them so you have to eat through a very hard broccoli that just had a quick swim in the water. It should never be overcooked, which is awful, but it shouldn't threaten to loosen a filling either!


----------



## milknsugar (Jul 22, 2013)

This doesnt apply to high end restaurants but overcooking vegetables and using too much cheese in vegetarian dishes. Just because someone doesnt eat meat does not mean the main course has to be a big chunk of goat cheese. I think vegetarian dishes are too often just a meat main course with the meat replaced with cheese or then an overcooked aubergine or eggplant. Disappointing.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

milknsugar said:


> This doesnt apply to high end restaurants but overcooking vegetables and using too much cheese in vegetarian dishes. Just because someone doesnt eat meat does not mean the main course has to be a big chunk of goat cheese. I think vegetarian dishes are too often just a meat main course with the meat replaced with cheese or then an overcooked aubergine or eggplant. Disappointing.


i fully agree. vegetarian dishes can be so interesting, with their multiple protein sources all together. In a good place that does good vegetarian dishes, i always choose the vegetarian dish over others, because they require more work and are usually more gratifying. But if they just put cheese in the place of meat, no - not that i have ANYTHING against large quantities of cheese...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Some no, no.

Vertical plating.

Micro saucing (little drops, ying-yang , etc.)

A waiter that returns to the table each 5 minutes.

Floured béchamel.

A leaf of parsley on top of whatever.

A sommelier lurking in the dark, ready to fill my glass of wine so i get drunk in 10 minutes.

Geometric patterns in the food. Some exceptions admitted.

Polyester napkins.

Unsharpened knives.

Small salad bowls.

Noisy, loud talking humans.

Thick wine glasses.

Micro, invisible portions.

Waiting 40 minutes for a first.

Bad, cheap olive oil on the table.

Tiny tables.

Crowded restaurants.

Waiting for a table.

No surprise i rarely eat at restaurantes at all.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

There is a strange fad in Slovakia, at least here in Košice and even in the better restaurants, and that is to put a toast underneath any steak. I think this is just stupid. Imagine a good steak with that disgusting semi-plastic white toast bread underneath it. So all the blood or jus - depending on how it's served - gets soaked up by the bread, which by the time it's being served will have become totally soggy. I just don't get it how this nonsense can still be around; it's been for close to twenty years for goodness' sake.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

ordo said:


> Some no, no.
> 
> Floured béchamel.
> 
> No surprise i rarely eat at restaurantes at all.


Béchamel IS butter, flour, milk and seasonings (salt, white pepper and nutmeg), right? You mean a sauce that hasn't been cooked long enough so you can still feel that flour? In that case, I wholeheartedly agree. But it can get worse - as was my experience - floury béchamel that isn't even seasoned. Now that's something beyond me. To make it worse still - serve it with a beef steak (duh?). In my opinion, if you want to serve flour-thickened sauces with meat (let alone red), they must cook for at least an hour (but I would definitely go for more - perhaps two).

Yup, rancid, repulsive olive oil on the table is a no-no.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I just love paying 30 bucks for a first course the size of my thumb <_<

Seriously that is one fad i will never understand XD To think i have paid 36 bucks before , for a dish that left me hungry is something ill regret -_-


----------



## geno (Jun 10, 2012)

Ordo: You pretty much nailed it.  If i wanted an artist i would go to an art museum. I what good food.  if a chef whats to be successful, cook good food and STOP watching food channel.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Not really a food fad, but a restaurant decor fad that's been around for awhile: "industrial" interiors with very high ceilings, exposed ductwork and brick, polished concrete floors, and hard seating in big rooms. The combination makes the sound of fellow diners deafening and you often can't hear the person sitting next to you speak. 

I've had a couple of extremely unpleasant experiences lately in places where the food was undeniably good but the noise level in the room made any kind of conversation impossible. I won't go back.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mediocre pâté canapés.

The obnoxious reception cheapo champagne glass.

The tit cup.

The flute cup.

The enormous Riedel wine glasses that hold 250 cm3 of beverage.

Cold meat or stews or whatever should be warm or even hot.

Cold coffee.

Powdered chocolate desserts.

Egg baveuse that look like hard boiled.

Soggy, oiled fries.

A little tray of poorly done, usually bought, (powdered) petits fours.

And the worst: in your face a zillion Lumen lighting. Please!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Slayertplsko said:


> There is a strange fad in Slovakia, at least here in Košice and even in the better restaurants, and that is to put a toast underneath any steak. I think this is just stupid. Imagine a good steak with that disgusting semi-plastic white toast bread underneath it. So all the blood or jus - depending on how it's served - gets soaked up by the bread, which by the time it's being served will have become totally soggy. I just don't get it how this nonsense can still be around; it's been for close to twenty years for goodness' sake.


Was that a steak Rossini, Slayer? Anyway, such a presentation is called "sur canapé" if I'm not mistaken. It is still done for some game (small birds) too. I agree, it is old style presentation. Nowadays cooks rest the meat before serving to keep the juices inside the meat instead of dripping into the canapé.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

You have the most complete list there, ordo. Many of those items appear on my list too.

I have to mention that I'm glad to see that many restaurants over here finally understand the simplest basic requirement to serve hot food on hot plates.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Liquid nitrogen. So poorly used even by great chefs it is poorly used. I also don't care for the proliferation of bacon. In many ways I feel bacon has become a crutch for a lot of poorly trained cooks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm curious to try sous vide.  Especially sous vide salmon.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are some . . .

A ton of items on a table that get in the way, eat up the table space, and may not even be clean . . . and then constantly having to rearranged items on the table to accommodate my meal
Floral arrangements that obscure other people at the table
Food that has had so much time spent arranging it and making it look pretty that it arrives luke warm (at best)
Having the wine bottle arrive at the table already open
Being asked if everything is okay immediately after taking a bite
A steak arriving at the table with a big chunk of butter on top of it
Too little time between salad and entree
Poorly dressed salads where a puddle of dressing is dumped in the center and that's it.
Waiters that think they're being paid a social call and try to be part of the dinner party by constantly inserting themselves into the conversations
Being in want/need of anything and wondering where the waiter is for very long


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Good list of no-no Loomchick.

_Floral arrangements that obscure other people at the table._ Yes, insufferable.

More:

Dirty glasses.

Burnt garlic.

Cold fluorescent light.

Soggy bread. Old bread.

Portion pack mayonnaise or cream cheese or whatever.

Unskilled waiters trying to use a spoon and a fork old style.

Table flambé anything to your public embarrassment.

Lights out and suddenly a waiter comes to your table with a unexpected, horrible birthday's cake (candles et all). Then the music sounds loud and everybody sings: Happy birthday to youu, happy birthday to youu…. and you look at the only possible informant (your wife) and want to kill her.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey guys, you've slid from "what cooking or food fads do you hate" to "pet peeves about eating out" 

dirty glasses, soggy bread etc, are not fads, fortunately!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

My fault. Sorry. Even so, it was fun.

¿Can i add fake Knorr demi-glace, canned soups, broths, stocks? ¿Kosher salt from Mars?

OK. I'm done.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

> Hey guys, you've slid from "what cooking or food fads do you hate" to "pet peeves about eating out"


Fair enough . . . Here are a few on topic

I wish the continuing trend of many people's version of eating/cooking "healthy" means using an overabundance of boneless, skinless chicken breasts that turn out unseasoned and tasteless would end. Chicken breasts seem to be getting bigger and bigger . . . to the point that they can exceed a reasonably-sized portion. Using smaller chicken thighs with the skin and bone imparts much more flavor without adding that much more in calories, fat, etc. Without flavor, it's difficult to feel satiated. Healthy doesn't have to mean boring, flavorless . . . or without an occasional indulgence. Portion controls, folks!
I don't like the use of terms and/or multisyllabic dialogue to explain a particular dish because it sounds good, but doesn't mean anything. Some terms are overused (e.g., rustic, bistro, gastro, etc.) by many that don't understand what they means . . . and if I have to listen too long to the description, it makes me wonder if more went into the description of the dish than the actual dish.
Fusion cooking for the sake of fusion cooking without understanding what "fusion" means or trying to get as outrageous as possible. This ranks up there with interior designers describing their style as "eclectic"


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

I visited a kitchen where the chef loved to show off all of his chemical cooking (no, I will not say molecular gastronomy).  He was so proud of his foie gras "pop-rocks" that looked like shite and tasted like nothing.  I just don't get it.  What happened to fresh, local, seasonal ingredients being the stars of the show?


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

garball said:


> I visited a kitchen where the chef loved to show off all of his chemical cooking (no, I will not say molecular gastronomy). He was so proud of his foie gras "pop-rocks" that looked like shite and tasted like nothing. I just don't get it. What happened to fresh, local, seasonal ingredients being the stars of the show?


I'm assuming you're talking about foie gras that's been topped with pop rocks candy? If so I'm sure it's a rip off of one particular chef shown on the travel channel's "bizarre foods with andrew zimmern". Foielly pops is what he called them, also assuming its his original idea of course... http://chicago.grubstreet.com/2011/02/andrew_zimmern_bonds_with_grah.html


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

mrmexico25 said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about foie gras that's been topped with pop rocks candy? If so I'm sure it's a rip off of one particular chef shown on the travel channel's "bizarre foods with andrew zimmern". Foielly pops is what he called them, also assuming its his original idea of course... http://chicago.grubstreet.com/2011/02/andrew_zimmern_bonds_with_grah.html


No. He powdered Foie using tapioca maltodextrin then blitzed it a couple times with unflavored poprocks


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm interesting. If it wasn't tasty then that sure is a nice waste of good, expensive foie I'm sure... Sad...


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

mrmexico25 said:


> Hmm interesting. If it wasn't tasty then that sure is a nice waste of good, expensive foie I'm sure... Sad...


but it sounded fancy


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

garball said:


> I visited a kitchen where the chef loved to show off all of his chemical cooking (no, I will not say molecular gastronomy). He was so proud of his foie gras "pop-rocks" that looked like shite and tasted like nothing. *I just don't get it. What happened to fresh, local, seasonal ingredients being the stars of the show?*


I'm not particularly a fan of molecular I gastronomy however I do know that their entire philosophy is based on experimenting with science and transforming food. I once watched a PBS cooking show and Wylie Dufresne actually expressed his dislike of farm-to-table cooking and said something to the effect of "don't just give me an apple, DO something with it!"

So that's what's happened to fresh local ingredients being the star of the show.


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

Foam. I don't get it!


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Cook-E said:


> Foam. I don't get it!


You're not alone! I don't get it either.


----------



## shutupandcook (Aug 28, 2013)

The "top ten restaurants in America" in Bon Apitite this month, made me want to stick a (carving) fork down my throat.

Really????  

Read it, and draw your own.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I hate the "meet the chicken" kind of descriptions of the food (doesn't happen here, but in the UK and the US it's common) or phrases like "with fresh creamery butter" - what the heck does that mean and imply - that they're doing you a favor not using rancid butter, or that it comes from a creamery (as opposed to what, a foundry?)

One thing they do in rome a LOT and drives me nuts is when you get a menu with all quirky invented names that you have to ask the waiter for the description of.  E.g in a restaurant called "il grotto" you get "maltagliati al grotto" or other terms that don't help understand what's in them at all.  They seem to think the more fantasy they put into the name the more you'll want to get the dish, without ever even giving you a hint as to the contents.  is "spaghetti pirate style" supposed to be more interesting?  if the restaurant is called "the pirate" ok, it's your home dish, but why don;t you add the description in the menu?

I'm all with you, loomchick, chicken breast is pretty awful. 

I also am against the fad or fashion of "slow food" at least as translated here in Italy.  It means making things exactly as they were always traditionally made, with no invention, no creativity, no anything.  Who says my grandmother ate better than i do?


----------



## chefchuck2e (Aug 31, 2013)

If I see another television show that at some time showcases a sous vide...i'm going to cancel my cable subscription.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

siduri said:


> They seem to think the more fantasy they put into the name the more you'll want to get the dish, without ever even giving you a hint as to the contents. is "spaghetti pirate style" supposed to be more interesting? if the restaurant is called "the pirate" ok, it's your home dish, but why don;t you add the description in the menu?


So then what is the true definition of pasta de la Nona? I see it on every menu and it's different everywhere.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like restaurants to stop rolling silverware in napkins. Standard presentation seems to have been forgotten. Too much waitstaff time seems devoted to enclosing the silverware in a napkin when I notice their training is lacking in other, more important areas of service. 

And add me to the list of chefs who don't want micro portions. I expect to pay for a meal, not a sample. Small portions are expected in a 14 course tasting menu to enable survival but otherwise, I'm hungry.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Probably going to tick off a few bakers here, but I was over the whole "Cake Pop" thing about 5 minutes after it started.  I just don't get it!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Probably going to tick off a few bakers here, but I was over the whole "Cake Pop" thing about 5 minutes after it started.  I just don't get it!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Pete said:


> Probably going to tick off a few bakers here, but I was over the whole "Cake Pop" thing about 5 minutes after it started. I just don't get it!!


I liked the idea of it, until I tasted some pretty bad cake pops. They're really mushy and the ones I've tried are overly sweet. Yuck!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

ChefChuck2E said:


> If I see another television show that at some time showcases a sous vide...i'm going to cancel my cable subscription.


Sous vide cooking is nothing new. It's been in use for more than 1/2 of a century.

If you have eaten in a good restaurant, have bought cooked meat, chances are you have eaten sous vide cooked food many many times.

Sous vide cooking equipment has gone from more than $2,000 to less than $200, just in the last few years.

dcarch


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Koukouvagia said:


> So then what is the true definition of pasta de la Nona? I see it on every menu and it's different everywhere.


that's my point, koukou, there is no "true definition" - i guess since i'm a Nonna, it would be pasta my style! which is many different styles.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know if I would consider this a trend or fad, but it seems to be ever-growing . . . the constant growth of single function kitchen items and gadgets.  I don't necessarily hate it, but it seems ridiculous at times and make my eyes roll.  Is it really that difficult to separate the egg yolk from the white that one needs a special gadget?  My MIL used a pair of special "coffee filter tongs" to grab one-and-only-one coffee filter.  

I know there are some single-function items that help save time if you have a lot of items to prepare (e.g., cherry pitting).  I do like my garlic peeling tube since it's large enough for pearl onions . . . however, does one really need a "strawberry slicer" . . . wouldn't an egg slicer slice strawberries (and other things, like mushrooms) just as well . . . or better yet, use a knife.  I suspect this trend has more to do with the kitchen specialty stores wanting convince customers they need to purchase a particular gadget to generate sales even though it will languish unused in a drawer.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

A garlic peeling tube! I need me one if those!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh , well said right there....

I cant tell you how many times i have seen people fall for some of these gadgets that they end up not even using after had paid alot of cash  <_<


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know if this is just italian or if universal, but i really don't enjoy getting whole shrimp with all the shell in my sauce or fried.  In the sauce you have to find a way to eitehr pick around with your fingers in tomato sauce to get the shell off or fussily unshell it with a knife and fork.  You don't throw unshelled nuts in a cake, do you? And shrimp look soo much like cockroaches - i can get over the look, but not having tomato-coated shells in my pasta, antennae breaking off and gritting under my teeth, bla.  Or when they come in a mixed seafood fry, all the nice crispy batter is on the shell that you have to discard.  Does that make any sense at all?  Why bother with the coating?  why, indeed, bother frying them. 

The other is when a fish is grilled with the skin on but then the waiter takes the skin off at the table.  Well you might as well just poach the d**m fish at that point!  You lose all the crunchy tasty part where all the seasoning has been placed.  Might as well bring a grilled steak and cut off the outside. 

I've never seen a restaurant that doesn't do that here.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I LOVE THE SHELL ON THE SHRIMP XD

I eat them anyway with or without shell , head , tails etc....

The fish skin stuff i havent seen yet , but trsut me if it happens ill complain and order a new fish , especially if i wasnt even informed <_<.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I LOVE THE SHELL ON THE SHRIMP XD
> 
> I eat them anyway with or without shell , head , tails etc....
> 
> The fish skin stuff i havent seen yet , but trsut me if it happens ill complain and order a new fish , especially if i wasnt even informed <_<.


I had some fried shrimp today with shell and they were small and tender enough to pull off the head and tail and to just chew through the shell, but if the shrimp is bigger and the shell is thicker, why put breading ON THE SHELL - then you peel it and have a steamed shrimp - fine if that's what you want but it seems a big waste - and fishing through sauce and pasta to get the shrimp out and de-shell them - bla. i never fail to get spattering of sauce all over my clothes.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ordo said:


> Polyester napkins.
> 
> Noisy, loud talking humans.
> 
> ...


All those same here.

I absolutely HATE communal seating in restaurants. It could be a restaurant I've looked forward to visiting in ages, if I see there's communal seating I turn right around and out the door. Communal seating is so disgusting to me. I rather have my plate served on the cover of a toilet seat than eat next to strangers. If you're wondering why so much hatred towards communal seating is because people here in the states are uncivilized animals, who can't control their kids or can't keep their loud mouth shut. People here are slobs.

I swear whenever I see a restaurant with communal seating, I have such a strong physical reaction to it I want to vomit. The sight or thought of it makes me so angry, as you can see. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

I love this article i read a while back.

http://www.bonappetit.com/columns/nitpicker-columns/article/i-m-sick-of-communal-dining

another good one.

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainme...jNXlmKOxx32ML?utm_medium=rss&utm_content=Food

It's the most bullsh*t trend ever.


----------



## geno (Jun 10, 2012)

Here in Mexico, all the shrimp is served from head to tail, unless you ask for breaded shrimp. That would be deheaded, pealed and deveined.  Breading a shrimp with the shell would be a waste of time, money and would make no sense what so ever.

  As far as digging into a plate of whole shrimp, mojo de ajo being my go to dish, is not ever going to be elegant dining. Make sure you have a good supply of napkins, dig in and enjoy.  if you get juice on your clothes, slow down, you are trying too hard.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

well here in brazil breaded shrimp , means without head or tails regardless.

Usually in most menus they will inform you of how the shrimp is with or without skin , head or tails. 

I guess i eat them regardless because its usually informed on the dishes the way they are prepared. I dont think i would eat pasta with shrimp that has a shell and head and everything , so if  the preparation wasnt listed on the menu i would send it back. 

PP , communal seating i horrible DX and Brazilians have the biggest tendencies to speak loundly while eating like seriously <_<

I once went to an amazing japanese restaurant that specialized in ramen. Best ramen i have had in awhile , the food is amazing , BUT its COMMUNAL  SITTING , imagine a small restaurant , eating next to strangers , slurping ramen, speaking japanese to each other and loudly on top of that. By far the best ramen , but bad dining experience , if i go there ill usually try to eat as soon as they open to avoid any rush XD.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Not that i eat that often in seafood restaurants, being very expensive, i never have had a shrimp that's been peeled here, no matter HOW it's cooked.  Unfortunately, because i love shrimp.  And while digging into a dish with shrimp and tomato or whatever may be fun, (i personally don;t like my hands all greasy and smelling afterwards of food, or just as bad, of those horrible scented wipes they give you) it is definitely not fun with pasta.  The antennae and pieces of leg break off and you get them stuck (as i did today) under your gums, between your teeth, or simply adding a very unpleasant texture to the pasta.  I'm not particularly put off by their cockroach-like shape, but i know some people are. 

And fried, it's just stupid.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

ehh , when i started working i peeled and de-veined hundreds of shrimps daily.

To later find out you can eat them whole. 

To me when shrimps are whole ill eat them fried ( un battered cuz it is a waste ) with a side of sauce or with some veggies , but i do understand why stingers and heads get in the way when you are eating pasta , rice , etc....

But i love shrimp always have , so i dont mind it as much , just my opinion. XD 

But i have several friends and cooks who cant stand eating them whole so it depends on the person , regardless pass me the shrimps ill eat them XD.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Goat cheese. I'm sooooooo over this stuff, must it be in everything?

We're toying with the idea of going out for dinner tonight at a BBQ joint that has communal seating. We tried to go out for a nice civilized brunch at a French bistro today but my son was being uncooperative and we left before ordering and before he threw a tantrum, we wouldn't want offend other diners with a terrible screaming child.

It's ny, whether the tables are separated or not they're so close together it's always communal. I quite like the bid table at Le Pain Quotidien.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, i actually like communal tables myself.  ALL restaurants are noisy here, so there's really no difference.  Italians love noise. 

I'm with you Koukou on the goat cheese, but mainly because i don;t like it - has an aftertaste similar to truffle, which (egad) i also don;t much like.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know what this falls under but I just have to say it because it bothers me so much, 'an open kitchen'.

Garde Manger has it (yes, I eat there but have stopped because its just too noisy), and countless other kitchens . If I am going to pay for great food, I would like peace and  quiet without the theatrical displays of the kitchen.

I don't need to hear the shouting, pots and pans....etc.

I recently came back from a weekend at Château Vaudreuil (anniversary thing with parents) and we had a 5 course meal. The new veg dante is now becoming raw. Their Sunday brunch was great.

There is a dress code. Do you still need a dress jacket to eat breakfast ? Maybe its just me.

MG is great for learning but it can be over kill in some restaurants.

I don't like papers on tables either .

@ Ordo: that was a great list . I still like decanting wine but hate the sommelier coming around every 5 minutes.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I kinda believe that a cook almost has the right to swear and curse , and exagerate in some points , and having a kitchen with a huge window can really be bothersome to some.


----------



## skipstrr (Jun 8, 2013)

mrmexico25 said:


> This can be anything from a dish, technique or style. Anything about cooking that annoys you?
> 
> Mine, stuffed bell peppers... I just don't get it, never had a good one either so...


Kale!!! Geez it's like people just figured it out..and places are doing everything with it...take something healthy and deep fry it , serve with butter and sour cream...uggh!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a food fad hate or pet peeve but it is certainly a HUGE burr under my saddle: overly perfumed or cologned men and women in restaurants!!!!....throat scratchy, eye watering and nauseating...so much so that you can't enjoy your meal, and actually can and does ruin an otherwise wonderful meal and dining experience...because of the overwhelming 'stench' one also can not enjoy the wonderful food smells coming out of a kitchen or even off one's own plate. the smell of sautéed garlic and wine,steaks grilling,sauces simmering and all things cooking are lost to someone else's bad taste. As a restaurant owner and chef the smell makes me not only physically ill but also angry. If i had the choice i would totally ban the over perfumed.....just don't seat them or hand them a wet warm hand towel...how does one do that i wonder? if i can smell a customer coming through the front door from my kitchen you know it's not a good start.
just curious, do the haute cuisine places aside from a dress code have a perfume code? They should......aarrgh!
joey

biggest aarghs as a diner.......big wine glasses, small pour....and please don't make me look like it's my first time out in public by serving my salad in an oversized teacup.


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

I couldn't agree more.  What's WITH all that perfume??  Can totally ruin an otherwise wonderful dining experience.   People must not realize how off-putting that is.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

There are specific reasons for different sized and shaped wine glasses. Specific wines, to many people that seriously appreciate wine, taste much better when enjoyed from the proper glass. That goes for beer too, but I don't know as much about beer.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

durangojo said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies as a food fad hate or pet peeve but it is certainly a HUGE burr under my saddle: overly perfumed or cologned men and women in restaurants!!!!....throat scratchy, eye watering and nauseating...so much so that you can't enjoy your meal, and actually can and does ruin an otherwise wonderful meal and dining experience...because of the overwhelming 'stench' one also can not enjoy the wonderful food smells coming out of a kitchen or even off one's own plate. the smell of sautéed garlic and wine,steaks grilling,sauces simmering and all things cooking are lost to someone else's bad taste. As a restaurant owner and chef the smell makes me not only physically ill but also angry. If i had the choice i would totally ban the over perfumed.....just don't seat them or hand them a wet warm hand towel...how does one do that i wonder? if i can smell a customer coming through the front door from my kitchen you know it's not a good start.
> just curious, do the haute cuisine places aside from a dress code have a perfume code? They should......aarrgh!
> joey
> 
> biggest aarghs as a diner.......big wine glasses, small pour....and please don't make me look like it's my first time out in public by serving my salad in an oversized teacup.


Hi durangojo! Right on! HubbyDearest and I went to a favorite place recently, and the waitress smelled like she had bathed in cheap fragrance. It was so strong that I swear I could even TASTE it. I'm with you...I want to smell and taste my food, not the server.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes ice, i realize and appreciate the value of the right glass for the right wine, but let me clarify by saying i am not talking about one of 'those' types of places. Telluride,yes, Aspen,hell yes, Durango, no....we don't got no stinkin' sommelier's here...here we drink our jaeger straight from the bottle! I am talking about going into a nice casual little joint ordering a glass of house wine and what you get is a 24 ounce glass with an obscenely thin stem and about a 3 oz pour.....and i might add at about $11 bucks......that's what i'm saying!!

joey


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

"----You might know the map:  The taste buds for "sweet" are on the tip of the tongue; the "salt" taste buds are on either side of the front of the tongue; "sour" taste buds are behind this; and "bitter" taste buds are way in the back.  Wineglasses are said to cater to this arrangement. ----"

And that is completely scientifically wrong, but perfectly sound to sell more wine glasses.

dcarch


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Pollopicu said:


> All those same here.
> 
> I love this article i read a while back.
> 
> ...


And I don't necessarily take the opinion of a guy who wears a wife beater, a boxing glove and a wine glass for his headshot. I half kid.

Im really over the handmade ceramic dish with the negative space plating, and 4 different kinds of cutesy flowers.

Stating that you have reclaimed materials from "insert historic barn, church, brothel here."

Plaid shirts as uniforms. I wish another print would come into fashion.

Not sure if its a _trend_ per se, but I hate share silverware. I dont need that many sets of spoons and forks for my food.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Technique/Aesthetics > Flavor


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

The worst; all-inclusive hotels with their cheap "local" drinks from plastic glasses and their crappy food. Done it once,.. never again.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Have NEVER been to one of those places.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> The worst; all-inclusive hotels with their cheap "local" drinks from plastic glasses and their crappy food. Done it once,.. never again.


I once won a an all-inclusive trip to Sandals resort in St. Lucia. It was really nice, top notch accommodations, beautiful property and amazing service, but I got the worse case of food poisoning ever in my life. It was from their hibachi grill. I was vomiting the entire way home on the bus and on the plane. Poor people who had to hear me.


----------



## clarice (Sep 5, 2013)

How about white truffle oil?  Ugh.  I have worked with too many guys who don't understand the "just a drop will do it" concept.  Dumping a quarter of a bottle into mash potatoes makes the whole kitchen reek of something similar to diesel.  Now I can't stand even a little bit of it in anything.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

an over easy egg on top of everything.
I LOVE eggs, and an egg DOES add to some dishes, but an egg on EVERYTHING is such a stupid fad


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

A few leaves of rocket (arugula, rughetta). 

Rocket is not a seasoning, like, say, basil.  It's a salad leaf with some taste.  But it doesn't "season" a piece of meat or whatever.  If you want to put your straccetti or tagliata with rocket, make it a BED of rocket, something more substantial than a few leaves.

Giving food, feeding people, it should transmit a sense of generosity, not asceticism!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Is that when meat acts like pasta?

I throw arugula into pasta ton wilt just like I do basil only in much larger qualities. It instantly adds color, flavor and nutritional value to a dish. Is that a fad?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess what i'm referring to is when the rocket is supposed to be an actual PART of a dish and it's treated like a garnish, for appearance only.  Three leaves of rocket with a dish of straccetti is pretty sad.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

siduri said:


> I guess what i'm referring to is when the rocket is supposed to be an actual PART of a dish and it's treated like a garnish, for appearance only. Three leaves of rocket with a dish of straccetti is pretty sad.


Again, not sure what straccetti is. But no I don't use 3 leaves. I dump a whole bucket of it in my pasta dishes. It wilts down to almost nothing. It's definitely a leafy green vegetable, NOT a garnish. I feel the same way about parsley. And all garnishes in fact, I think they tend to serve no purpose.

Unless a garnish alerts you to the flavors you will be enjoying within the dish. For example, when I make a tzatziki I make it with different herbs. Sometimes I put dill, other times I put scallion, other times I use mint. I usually always place a small garnish of that very herb on top as a garnish, but the herb is used throughout. That I don't mind.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Koukouvagia said:


> Again, not sure what straccetti is. But no I don't use 3 leaves. I dump a whole bucket of it in my pasta dishes. It wilts down to almost nothing. It's definitely a leafy green vegetable, NOT a garnish. I feel the same way about parsley. And all garnishes in fact, I think they tend to serve no purpose.
> 
> Unless a garnish alerts you to the flavors you will be enjoying within the dish. For example, when I make a tzatziki I make it with different herbs. Sometimes I put dill, other times I put scallion, other times I use mint. I usually always place a small garnish of that very herb on top as a garnish, but the herb is used throughout. That I don't mind.


Oh, sorry! i didn;t explain. Since straccetti is the trendy thing here and has been for a long time, i thought it was common elsewhere (I didn't hear of many "italian" trends, like balsamic vinegar and sun dried tomatoes here in italy until they had completely saturated America first!)

Straccetti is actually quite nice, easy and simple, and the meal i go for when i've worked all day, get home at 8:30 and need to make supper. The word means "rags".

I prepare a dish with 1 - 2 inch sides and fill with rocket. Then I take very very thinly cut slices of raw beef (sliced with a cold cut machine, almost transparent) and the way i make it is i put olive oil, sliced garlic and a few leaves of sage in a heavy frying pan, heat it up and start to let the garlic fry then toss in the meat and stir, cooking over very high heat till it's barely cooked. Dump the meat over the rocket, and add some dry white vermouth (or just wine) and scrape up the brown stuck parts of the meat from the pan, and then pour over the meat. That's it. The rocket wilts a little, everything is flavored nicely and the taste is fresh and light. A nice quick meal. Piece of bread on the side to sop up the extra sauce and you have a full balanced meal in about one minute. But with just a handful of rocket, it's not a balanced meal at all, neither in flavor nor in nutrition. It's just being cheap. Like the giant plate with a tiny mound of something in the middle and decorations of food that would be edible if they were not spread so thinly they're transparent and you couldn;t even sop them up with bread, never mind the food.

I agree fully, kk, about the garnishes (specks of parsley on a giant plate indeed!) but i agree that the decorative garnish of the herb used inside is not only attractive but useful in letting the eater on to what he's in for.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Siduri, that simple recipe you just shared sounds great, I ought to try it. It's funny, reading your instructions, it almost sounds like you're preparing a Thai or Vietnamese dish: letting the garlic fry first, then cooking paper thin pieces of meat over super high heat, finally pouring over raw salad... add a bit of fish sauce to the meat, top with deep fried shallots and crumbled toasted peanuts and you have a Vietnamese salad! Well, except for the roquette, I don't think they eat that kind of salad...


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

French Fries said:


> Siduri, that simple recipe you just shared sounds great, I ought to try it. It's funny, reading your instructions, it almost sounds like you're preparing a Thai or Vietnamese dish: letting the garlic fry first, then cooking paper thin pieces of meat over super high heat, finally pouring over raw salad...


funny you say that, ff, i did a stir fry tonight - high heat, garlic frying, etc.

But then i almost always have my fire up to maximum when i cook and the oil and garlic frying first is almost always the beginning!

Anyway, it's my adaptation of what is a standard recipe - i had it first with marsala (i don;t like it in cooking, prefer dry vermouth) and i think another herb but i love beef or liver with sage and garlic. And it's very good. Oh, don't forget salt and pepper, of course.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Haven't heard of it, sounds great and perfect for my low-carb lifestyle.


----------



## sonecac (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Glazing strawberries in desserts(every bakery does that, why? is it to keep the strawberry from spoiling too fast?)

2. Putting a big amount of glaze on anything, actually.

3. "Nuts" desserts that only contain peanuts.

4. Corn on pizza.

5. Flour-tasting bechamel.

6. Misnaming food ( One day I asked for a chocolate mousse and it was just melted chocolate mixed with cream).

7. Overly-greasy fried food.

It's really hard for me to even go to restaurants here in Brazil because their overall quality is so bad, or the price is just too expensive. The only worthwile places are the one that make traditional food, the really "high-end" ones tend to be dissapointing.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like glazed strawberries either, never did. But greasy fried food is not a fad, it's just poorly made. Fried food will NEVER go out of style or so I hope.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

well i live in brasil and even though some places are really low-quality just like in any city. 

But just like in any city you gotta find quality places for the right price , they make eating out so worthwhile


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Everything plated on white plates....i understand the thinking behind it but enough already!!!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Late to this party, but you people missed some crucial things:

Sliders

Bacon everything (I like bacon too, but c'mon, do we have to put imitation bacon bits in everything now?)

The word "whimsical" on a menu

Sourdough everything (most of the time, they're adding fake sourdough flavor, too!)

Restaurants that don't know the difference between rare/medium/well and a certain number of minutes (a rare steak is hot inside but bloody red; one that looks similar and is room-temp inside is raw -- not the same thing)

The phrase "comfort food" (most restaurants don't seem to serve anything uncomfortable, but they push comfort. Should we eat in our PJ's?

"Special" mac-and-cheese, meaning with a bit of something (e.g., lobster) in it so they can charge a fortune for it

-tini. Just because it comes in a triangular glass and is a very small amount of booze for a very large price, it's not necessarily a martini. "Saketini" as a "word" gives me hives.

"Made especially for us by our friends at…."

Caesar salad (I am willing to argue about anchovies, but a salad that isn't made from Romaine lettuce, a fresh egg-olive oil-garlic dressing, parmesan cheese, and probably croutons isn't a Caesar. The worst I've seen was "our house special Caesar," which had chicken, iceberg lettuce and spinach, a garlic-peppercorn-cream dressing, and sliced radishes. In what sense is this a Caesar?)

When "rustic" means "chopped coarsely by a blind drunk"

American stupid kid foods tarted up to be clever (you shouldn't be raising your kids on chicken nuggets, though I grant that some kids really are a pain about this, but under no circumstances should grownups think it's cute to buy a $25 plate of "our special adult chicken nuggets")

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false" DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="371"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footer"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="index heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of figures"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="envelope return"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="footnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="line number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="page number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="endnote text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="table of authorities"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="macro"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toa heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Bullet 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Number 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Closing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="List Continue 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Message Header"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Salutation"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Date"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Note Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Body Text Indent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Block Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Hyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="FollowedHyperlink"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Document Map"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Plain Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="E-mail Signature"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Top of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal (Web)"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Acronym"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Address"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Cite"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Code"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Definition"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Keyboard"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Preformatted"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Sample"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Typewriter"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="HTML Variable"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Normal Table"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="annotation subject"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="No List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Outline List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Simple 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Classic 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Colorful 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Columns 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Grid 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table List 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table 3D effects 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Contemporary"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Elegant"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Professional"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Subtle 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Web 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Balloon Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Table Theme"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]500+% wine markups


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've no doubt mentioned this before, probably years ago.  My brother opened a nice bar in Avon, Colorado, back in, oh '88 or so.  One of the daily specials was sliders, 50 cents each.

So this fellow from New Orleans was on vacation in the Rockies and stops in.  Sliders?  50 cents each?  He ordered a dozen.  He was quite surprised when they brought out not a tray of raw oysters, but a dozen little hamburgers.  My brother did say he was quite gracious about the misunderstanding, giving away the excess burgers to other patrons and laughing it off.

And yes, a caesar salad is a caesar salad.  You don't put a pork chop in front of a diner and claim it is poached salmon.

mjb.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Ok. I hate it that food has become trendy. Gourmands and foodies are everywhere, and so restaurants are over charging for basically everything. Add a "special" ingredient and it's now $25 for an app. I went to the Spotted Pig recently, and was charged linen tablecloth prices for sitting on a stool at a table in a passthrough next to the staff entrance. $20 for a burger that was on a bun with roquefort. That's it. $20. And the meat tasted like super market meat. Every burger I make at home was better that the famous Spotted Pig burger. Oh, the shoestring fries were overdone, and so was the sliced garlic added to it. The pork cheeks weren't bad, but seriously. The cheapest bottle of wine was $45. One app, two cocktails, two entree's(the other was strip steak with horseradish), a bottle of wine, flourless chocolate cake and it cost me $150. It was all basically average but when Mario Batalli is an investor, suddenly it's "special." It was average at best. And the service wasn't that great. Add that the music was too loud and the table next to us had employees or friends of employees that were rowdy and getting up after every course to go outside for a smoke. I don't mind this kind of experience, just not for $150. And then I know that the kitchen staff are making on average probably $10 -$15/ hour.  But hey, it's New York. 

I guess what I'm saying is that since food is so much in the mainstream, it's become trendy and almost anything goes. When it becomes trendy it gets abused. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad food has become more accessible, but sometimes it gets to be too much. Also, specialization. Like those croissant doughnuts - cronuts - that cost over $5 and scalped for $20. You have to wait in line for an hour like getting tickets to a rock concert. Sometimes I think people are into it because they're supposed because everybody is when most wouldn't know the difference between fresh and dried pasta - or what it takes to actually make it. Or at least think they know after watching kitchen/food/cooking shows. 

Maybe I'm just a cranky old man, so GET OFF MY LAWN!!

/end rant.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The fad I really hate is that restaurants are like going to a concert and not about being served. It is all about the chef, the food and saying you ate at the latest Top Chef Contestants restaurant. I truly miss the days when restaurants really took hospitality serious. Great restaurants feel like you are being welcomed into their home and treated like a guest in their home of the highest caliber. Now days hospitality is truly lost on the fame of the chefs.

I also hate the biology food. It is cool I get it, it is new I get it. But man if you want to impress me serve me a perfectly roasted chicken with an awesome side of polenta and a great wine. Don't deconstruct it so I have to re-assemble it just make it great.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I can see where your coming from JT. 

Personally i have become less adventerous when heading out to eat , because its usually not satisying anymore , or im working. 

But at least i have discovered 1 or 2 nice places in this town , that actually have decent food for a decent price ( which is like finding a needle in a haystack ). 

Also the molecular gastronomy is also annoying me abit. I have had some good food , but more or less i usually dont understand the reasoniing or logic behind it. 

No i dont want foam on my plate , no i dont want incapsulated pesto or hollandaise , i want the real thing. 

Nicko: I have had experiences where i have gone to a well known chefs place ( Alex Atala , his restaurant is 4th in the world ) , where the chef stays more in the FOH signing autographs then in the kitchen actually making sure food comes out.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hamburgers on donuts


----------



## azzo (Sep 30, 2013)

In UK there used to be Tommy K available with everything. Now its sweet Chilli Sauce. 

Now I dont hate this, but I DO hate the way Londoners are starting to get all macho about who can eat the hottest chillis.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Azzo said:


> In UK there used to be Tommy K available with everything. Now its sweet Chilli Sauce.
> 
> Now I dont hate this, but I DO hate the way Londoners are starting to get all macho about who can eat the hottest chillis.


I very seldom see tomato ketchup in restaurants, chippies and burger places probably still have ketchup.

I visit London regularly, I have yet to see any of my family and friends who live there getting macho about chillis.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

chefedb said:


> Hamburgers on donuts


God! I thought it was a joke until i saw some real world images! It's a monstruosity that will appear and appear in my worst nightmares.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Nicko said:


> I also hate the biology food. It is cool I get it, it is new I get it. But man if you want to impress me serve me a perfectly roasted chicken with an awesome side of polenta and a great wine. Don't deconstruct it so I have to re-assemble it just make it great.


What is biology food, nicko?


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

He probably is talking about molecular gastronomy.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

ah, ok.  makes sense - science food (actually, technology food - or engineering food - otherwise my scientist friends will be offended)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

This is not so much a pet peeve as it is incredible frustration that leads to infuriation. Retail Food Packaging, specifically vacuumed sealed 'Easy Open' and 'Resealable' ones that are any thing but. After much wrestling and way to much time devoted in trying to neatly open a package, i end up using scissors which usually renders the now mangled package totally 'Un resealable'. I have strong hands and strong fingers but i find most packages nearly impossible to open as instructed. bacon packaging sends me to the wailing wall! The fact that it takes another bag to put the original resealable package in just rubs salt in the wound. I always ask myself, 'what the hell do old people do?' 'how do they open these packages with their twisted knobby, frail fingers?' some day i will ask one. Another burr from this is that i know damn well that i also just paid extra for all that 'smart' packaging.....aargh!!!! 

joey


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The packages say "resealable"   They do NOT say "reopenable"

I know, it is frustrating.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ChrisLehrer said:


> Sourdough everything (most of the time, they're adding fake sourdough flavor, too!)
> 
> Caesar salad (I am willing to argue about anchovies, but a salad that isn't made from Romaine lettuce, a fresh egg-olive oil-garlic dressing, parmesan cheese, and probably croutons isn't a Caesar. The worst I've seen was "our house special Caesar," which had chicken, iceberg lettuce and spinach, a garlic-peppercorn-cream dressing, and sliced radishes. In what sense is this a Caesar?)


You got it nailed there. Two days ago, I went to a new place in town after work. Didn't intend to eat much, just a meeting with an old friend of mine after work with a glass of wine, or two, and a little something on the side. I HATE it when a restaurant advertises a well defined dish and throws something at you that is barely recognizable as such. In that case, they had a Salade niçoise as today's special. Fine, I thought. Hits the spot. Well, what I got was - as in your case -- shredded iceberg, spinach, spring onions (?), sliced champignons (???) and some cheap-ass canned tuna and olives with the pit still in them dumped over it. And an egg cooked to death. Drenched in cheaper-ass "balsamico"-dressing.

No potatoes, no beans, No tomatoes. No anchovies. No capers. Good Lord, if you advertise a classic and well-defined dish, would you please serve it? As you said, the same shit happens with the Caesar.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> You got it nailed there. Two days ago, I went to a new place in town after work. Didn't intend to eat much, just a meeting with an old friend of mine after work with a glass of wine, or two, and a little something on the side. I HATE it when a restaurant advertises a well defined dish and throws something at you that is barely recognizable as such. In that case, they had a Salade niçoise as today's special. Fine, I thought. Hits the spot. Well, what I got was - as in your case -- shredded iceberg, spinach, spring onions (?), sliced champignons (???) and some cheap-ass canned tuna and olives with the pit still in them dumped over it. And an egg cooked to death. Drenched in cheaper-ass "balsamico"-dressing.
> 
> No potatoes, no beans, No tomatoes. No anchovies. No capers. Good Lord, if you advertise a classic and well-defined dish, would you please serve it? As you said, the same shit happens with the Caesar.


Whar was your response? Did you tell them?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> No potatoes, no beans, No tomatoes. No anchovies. No capers. Good Lord, if you advertise a classic and well-defined dish, would you please serve it?


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

You may be interested to know that an authentic salade Nicoise only contains raw vegetables, and does not have potatoes, beans, or capers.

It does on the other hand contain spring onions.


----------



## mmecyn (Jan 31, 2011)

Restaurant tables that are so dark you have to read your menu by the light of your cell phone. I'm all for ambiance, but please. A little more light or a little larger font on the menus. people!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually like dark restaurants.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

French Fries said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> You may be interested to know that an authentic salade Nicoise only contains raw vegetables, and does not have potatoes, beans, or capers.
> 
> It does on the other hand contain spring onions.


Are you pulling my strings here? Oh ghost of Escoffier, I summon you to set this right!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, this article, http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.cafbe52bbca7884e2da59bc42b7f0fc8.7f1, claims that


> Escoffier, who was born in a town close to Nice in 1846, is credited with what Graglia views as the questionable idea of adding the boiled potatoes and green beans often found in Salade Nicoise today.
> 
> "He wasn't even a Nicois," she scoffed.


to further muddy the waters /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

GeneMachine said:


> Are you pulling my strings here? Oh ghost of Escoffier, I summon you to set this right!


According to Escoffier,


> *Salade Nicoise*
> 
> Take equal amounts of diced French beans, diced potato and quarters of tomatoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Well, this article, http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.cafbe52bbca7884e2da59bc42b7f0fc8.7f1, claims that
> 
> to further muddy the waters /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Cool article Pete, thanks.

to further muddy the already muddied...

Pellaprat uses potatoes, green beans, French dressing, garlic clove, tomatoes, hard-cooked eggs, canned tuna fish, olives, anchovy...

but then he was from Paris /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my, I really poked a hornet`s nest here... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

No hornets here, just a good reminder that even a " classic and well-defined dish ", never is...


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed, cheflayne, indeed. But there still is the point where the dish deviates so much from one's expectations. And I doubt that particular cook chose to make his salad that way because he was aware of the deeper historical disputes about Escoffier's standing as a true Nizzan or any other point about the history of the dish. It seemed pretty obvious that the motivation here was the manager saying "Hey, that tuna and those eggs in the pantry are about to go off. Slap something together and I put a nicoise on the menu as todays special." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

GeneMachine said:


> Indeed, cheflayne, indeed. But there still is the point where the dish deviates so much from one's expectations.


I am by no means defending the restaurant that served you that supposed salad Nicoise. However whose expectations are the one that an owner/owner should choose when describing a dish. It is a sticky wicket to deal without a doubt. Just from this thread alone it is obvious that GeneMachine, French Fries, Graglia and her 10 or so sentries in the Cercle de la Capelina d'Or, Escoffier, and Pellaprat all have pretty widely varying expectations of a Salade Nicoise. The chef/owner when facing the dilemma of what to call a new addition to a menu could always choose to call it a Larry, but I am sure that there are Larry's that would dispute his choice. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif LOL!!! It's a crazy thing indeed!

I am not trying to offend anyone, it is just my mind goes strange places. I got out of the box one time and now they won't let me back in.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> Are you pulling my strings here? Oh ghost of Escoffier, I summon you to set this right!


Escoffier also adds cheese to the "Gratin Dauphinois", which any Dauphinois (I am one) would consider an heresy. You have to realize that if there's one thing Escoffier was NOT an expert at, it's regional cooking! Go to Nice, ask any local and they'll laugh at the idea of putting anything cooked in a Nicoise salad (except for an egg). Potatoes and green beans, or even rice? That's for all those restaurants for the tourists. Nothing to do with the original Nicoise salad.

Here's one article that explains it... but it's in French: http://www.slate.fr/life/70471/salade-nicoise - basically it lists ingredients that everyone agrees on (tomatoes, hard boiled eggs, spring onions, black olives, fresh basil, anchovies or tuna), the ingredients that are deemed okay by most people (fava beans, cucumber, bell peppers, radishes, lettuce, artichoke, celery,onion) and the ingredients that everyone agrees NEVER belong in a Nicoise salad (any cooked vegetables such as potoates or green beans, rice, corn, mayo, herring, etc...).


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Hmm , if there is one thing that annoys me is using something to decorate a dish , that isnt meant ot be eaten.
> 
> Seriously if i cant eat it why is it on my plate -_- Thats something that just annoys me( obviously if it herbs its fine , but i have seen carrot tops , seeds , and even stems in dishes before).
> 
> The other technique that annoys me is something i have seen little but have seen it done when chefs wanna do molecular gastronomy. The good old , _~ lets sous vide this peice of meat and torch the outside of it to get it crispy... ~ _


I also despise things placed on a plate that aren't meant to be eaten. My biggest fad to hate currently is sriracha. Much like the OP's distain for all things chipotle, I loathe all things sriracha.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

French Fries said:


> Escoffier also adds cheese to the "Gratin Dauphinois", which any Dauphinois (I am one) would consider an heresy. You have to realize that if there's one thing Escoffier was NOT an expert at, it's regional cooking! Go to Nice, ask any local and they'll laugh at the idea of putting anything cooked in a Nicoise salad (except for an egg). Potatoes and green beans, or even rice? That's for all those restaurants for the tourists. Nothing to do with the original Nicoise salad.
> 
> Here's one article that explains it... but it's in French: http://www.slate.fr/life/70471/salade-nicoise - basically it lists ingredients that everyone agrees on (tomatoes, hard boiled eggs, spring onions, black olives, fresh basil, anchovies or tuna), the ingredients that are deemed okay by most people (fava beans, cucumber, bell peppers, radishes, lettuce, artichoke, celery,onion) and the ingredients that everyone agrees NEVER belong in a Nicoise salad (any cooked vegetables such as potoates or green beans, rice, corn, mayo, herring, etc...).


Ok, ok. I yield. While I can't really speak french, I know enough to read. I always thought that Escoffier's version was somewhat canonical. Consider me schooled now....

Just checked my library - Robuchon also uses cooked beans in his Nicoise, no potatoes, though, which is remarkable, given that we talk about Robuchon. My perception of regional French cuisine is definitely biased by what some of the big guys - Escoffier, Bocuse, Pepin, Robuchon - made of it. I also put cheese on the gratin dauphinois.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

I guess I need to go back to the sources and roots.... Much to learn I have....

Which, on the other hand, does not distract from the fact that the salad in question was crap.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, the salad I always made in the summer: stringbeans, fresh cannellini beans, potatoes, tomatoes, hard boiled egg, tuna, washed salted anchovies, gaeta olives, spread out in sections on a large plate and red onion slices over all, with oil, salt and pepper will have to be renamed.   I'll call it "Not Salade Nicioise"


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Not everything we eat needs to have a proper name.  You can call it "My Take on Salad Nicoise!"


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*LOL*. I would just call it _"SALAD". _

Actually, as with anything else served from _MY_ kitchen, I call it anything I like.


----------



## mrmexico25 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------

